# Cat died after vaccination



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

I’m sorry that my first post here is so sad and likely to be lengthy! My cat died last Saturday after his booster jab& I'm feeling terrible that I couldn't help him. 
He was only about four and a half year’s old, I’d had him for two years since I moved into my current house where he’d been living as a stray in the garden all winter since the previous tenants abandoned him there. I got him neuteured so he wouldn’t father any more kittens, chipped and vaccinated. In the car on the way home he had his mouth open and was flicking his tongue back and forth rapidly, but as soon as we got him home, he calmed down. The same thing happened for his booster the following year – rapid tongue movements, but fine once home. This year, he died. Initially it was just the tongue movements again but then when we were nearly home, he was sick. Then I think he had some sort of a fit and died. I only live less than 10 mins away from the vet but even if we'd turned around as soon as he was sick, he still would have been dead by the time we got back to the vet.

I’ve gotten three vets opinions on this and my vet wasn’t much use at all, said they didn’t know what happened and it’s possible he had an underlying medical condition we didn’t known about. Another vet told me that we couldn’t possibly have known it would happen and likely an underlying medical condition as allergic reactions in the UK are rare due to the dosages being low. A third opinion said that it was such a severe reaction, it sounded like it was definitely an allergic reaction. All three agreed that it was so severe and so fast that even if he’d still been in the vets, he would have died. But I can’t really accept this.

It’s possible that he picked up some disease in the two years before I knew him when he was unvaccinated. Or it’s also possible that he was allergic: could the tongue-flicking the previous two years actually have been a minor allergic reaction? Any opinions would be much appreciated. I feel awful and that I should have picked up there was something wrong with him .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your cat 
The only way to get close to the answer would be a post mortem but even then you may not know the cause. As he had had some sort of reaction in the past perhaps it was an allergic reaction to the vaccine but I really don't know.


----------



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you - it's really sad and obsessing about it being my fault isn't helping  Was wondering if anyone else has had this happen to their cat.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a shame they didn't monitor him, or suggest not getting the vaccination again after having a past reaction. Agree a Necropsy may provide some answers.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no what a terrible thing to happen - it does sound like an allergic reaction to something in the vaccine

Please try not to blame yourself - you saved him from a life on the streets and cared & loved him - it wasn't your fault xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> What a shame they didn't monitor him, or suggest not getting the vaccination again after having a past reaction.
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


Did the vets acually know he had had the previous reactions


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you've had to go through this. As he was a stray, was he ever tested for FIV? I'm just thinking perhaps if he may have had something underlying like that which would have shown no signs but would compromise his immune system, that may have contributed to him having a reaction but without a post mortem it's impossible to know. We all take a risk when having our cats vaccinated, even though its done with the best intentions, and some cats have reactions, two of mine have in the past, but you have been extremely unlucky and couldn't have known or prevented something so drastic and tragic happening to yours. I know it's hard not to keep going over and over it. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat, how horrendous for you, I can't offer any explanation for why this happened but do not blame yourself, you took him off the streets & gave him the best life you could x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It does sound like some sort of allergic reaction although I'm no expert. 

You could never have known it would happen, especially when thousands of cats are vaccinated without problems every year, so don't go feeling you're responsible. If you hadn't had him vaccinated he could have caught a nasty disease. Hindsight is a very treacherous road to go down so don't. What if and if only just serve to make a difficult time more painful. 

We do what we are advised as the best plan to keep our cats safe, healthy and happy but very occasionally it doesn't work. I think you should feel very proud to have given him such a lovely home when he could have been feral and unloved

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm terribly sorry, that's so sad.


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

So sorry. What an awful shock. You gave him some good years and I hope in time those memories will comfort you. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh that's awful - I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

How terrible! I'm so sorry that you've lost your kitty in such an awful way.  (((big hugs)))

There is a chance this was a severe anaphylactic reaction. These can be treated with steroids and anti-histamines but, TBH, in some cases it can happen so quickly that nothing can be done in any case. However, my first thought TBH was heart disease. There are plenty of cats out there with undiagnosed heart disease - everything sounds normal when you listen to their heart, and they probably don't even show any outward signs at all - but a stressful event can push them over the edge.

Either way though, this is NOT your fault. Please do not blame yourself. As others have said you provided him with two happy years after he had a rough start in life. Cats live in the moment. Those two years will have been great for him. He was lucky to have you.

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Kitty.
Sometimes there are no answers. I have had two kitties die on me suddenly over the years. In each case there were no symptoms. The Heart ache and the guilt are all natural things that we go through. You gave him a lovely life and you did your very best for him.
Please be proud of what you did for him. Without you he would not have had those loving years with you.

Take care xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry this must have been devastating for you but you were doing what was necessary and it was not your fault! I really am so sorry! RIP lovely boy! hugs for you bec! XXX


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry to read this about your cat and sorry for your loss,i agree it does sound like an allergic reaction, and at least it was quick, but you have given him a life even though short with you, that he wouldnt have had, so dont beat yourself up about it, he was loved and would know that, its just one of those tjhiongs that we dont always have an answer to, take care,and think of the happy times with him


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  xx

Please don't blame yourself, this was not your fault.

Cherish those precious memories of your beloved little man. 


Sleep tight little angel xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Did the vets acually know he had had the previous reactions


Do UK vets not keep records? Or ask questions if a new client?


----------



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I am still really sad but the comments do help - thanks xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry Bec his is not the time to debate this, sorry about your kitty.



spotty cats said:


> Do UK vets not keep records? Or ask questions if a new client?


You seem to keep suggesting it's the vets fault. There is not enough information as to whether Bec35 informed the vets of the previous reactions. So unless she did there were no records.

I don't recall being asked on my boosted visit if anything happened the previous visit. However Cookie did have a reaction during her firsr booster as I think we overloaded her. I mentioned this and we now just do basic vaccinations.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> You seem to keep suggesting it's the vets fault. There is not enough information as to whether Bec35 informed the vets of the previous reactions. So unless she did there were no records.
> 
> I don't recall being asked on my boosted visit if anything happened the previous visit. However Cookie did have a reaction during her firsr booster as I think we overloaded her. I mentioned this and we now just do basic vaccinations.


Simply asking a question, it's awful a cat had 3 reactions with a tragic ending.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

So sorry Bec35 for the loss of your loved cat, I don't suppose this will be of comfort to you but reading stories like yours now makes me very cautious about vaccinations, I merrily had our cat Katie vaccinated without a thought, she died this year (of heart failure she was 14) and now I have our new kitten Cody I will be watching very closely when he has his second vaccination next week and his subsequent yearly boosters, I will still vaccinate, I think the risks of illness are greater, than the risk of the vaccine, but I will pay closer attention to how he is afterwards and will halt the programme if I think it necessary.

What I hope will be of comfort to you is knowing that you took in your cat and gave him two very happy years of being looked after and loved and you did your very best for him


----------



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just to be clear, I don't know that Geoff had ever had an allergic reaction before, I didn't think he had. It's just now in retrospect when I look back, I wonder if he did. He literally just had his mouth open and was moving his tongue back and forth - both me and my partner thought it was stress and that perhaps he had a dry mouth or funny taste in his mouth and he was always fine once he got back home. If I'd had any idea at all that he could be allergic, I'd have told the vet. It's only now that he's died after having his booster that I'm wondering if he had shown signs of allergy before. I have asked a couple more vets and they shared the opinion of my vet that it sounded like he had an unknown medical condition. He didn't go to the vet for the first two years of his life so he could have picked anything up in that time really. I am going to adopt another cat from a shelter at some point and I will still definitely get my cat vaccinated 'cause I do think the risks of leaving them unprotected are far greater than the risks of vaccinations....but vaccination time will be a very scary time with future pets!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very sorry, you have my sympathies it must have been horrid to witness. X


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

How awful for you. You really mustn't blame yourself for anything, there will always be some who point the finger at owners or vets saying "someone should have noticed". You live less than 10 mins from vet, previous reactions, if they were that and not a stress related behaviour, were over when you got home, of course you thought them of no importance a year later. You took him off the street, gave him a brilliant life, and have much to give another cat. If it will worry you perhaps you could ask if you could just sit in the surgery for a few mins after any other vaccinations, so you're on site in the event of a problem, but it really is very rare indeed to have a reaction to vaccine, most probably he had an otherwise unnoticed weakness aggravated by stress. Don't blame yourself or the vet, have a good cry and when you're ready open your heart to another who needs you.


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you are ok x


----------



## Kidlington (Aug 26, 2013)

Firstly, sympathies - that sounds a very traumatic way to lose a cat. 

Secondly, I'd go back to the vets. They should raise this as an issue with the company that provides the vaccinations. I'd ask every question possible - was the person who adminstered the jab experienced; was it the same jab as the cat had had last time; could the vaccine have been contaminated? Your cat was important to you - did the vets suggest an autopsy? Only you knew your cat and how he was, so you are the best expert on his behaviour and reactions. 

I think it is rare that this happens but the drug company should take it very seriously that your cat has died because of one of its supposedly safe drugs. I'd go back and kick up a bit more. Perhaps your cat had an underlying condition, perhaps not. Get the name of the vaccine, who supplies it, and get onto them. They should at least want to know more and investigate - their reputation is on the line. 


If it is a big chain of vets, then take it higher up.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, please don't beat yourself up because it's not your fault. I'm a fine one to talk because I always beat myself up, but deep down I know the sentiment to be true. You gave him a lovely life in the time that you had him.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Bec35 said:


> Just to be clear, I don't know that Geoff had ever had an allergic reaction before, I didn't think he had. It's just now in retrospect when I look back, I wonder if he did. He literally just had his mouth open and was moving his tongue back and forth - both me and my partner thought it was stress and that perhaps he had a dry mouth or funny taste in his mouth and he was always fine once he got back home. If I'd had any idea at all that he could be allergic, I'd have told the vet. It's only now that he's died after having his booster that I'm wondering if he had shown signs of allergy before. I have asked a couple more vets and they shared the opinion of my vet that it sounded like he had an unknown medical condition. He didn't go to the vet for the first two years of his life so he could have picked anything up in that time really. I am going to adopt another cat from a shelter at some point and I will still definitely get my cat vaccinated 'cause I do think the risks of leaving them unprotected are far greater than the risks of vaccinations....but vaccination time will be a very scary time with future pets!


It's possible he may have had an underlying heart condition, perhaps one that caused his heart to have arrhythmias. The tongue waving is something I've seen two of my cats do when stressed. One did it on a trip back from the vets when it was very hot both outside and inside the car. I didn't have air conditioning then so when I got him home I used those cooler bottles that you freeze up in the freezer wrapped up in a towel to cool him down. He was fine afterwards. Another of mine did it this weekend but was fine once we got back inside. If your boy was stressed it could have affected the rhythms of his heart causing too many hearts beats which resulted in sudden death.


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. You must be devastated. 

I usually try to restrict myself posting about Smokey as I (like you) am still planning on vaccinating my future pets if I feel its needed and don't mean to scare people of needlessly. Smokey deferentially had some nasty reaction to her booster last year. The videos are taken after we got home from the vet (2nd time after the booster), as he couldn't find anything wrong with her. The thing is with her it was like episodes of her being absolutely normal and relaxed and then freaking out, breathing with her mouth open, twitching and trying to lick her behind. Few days later she got scabbed around her anus area, and it generally seemed she itched there all along. 









Some vets are saying it's not bad idea to re-vaccinate her with steroids given together with the booster but I really don't see any point of risking it, she is an apartment cat. It's probably worth saying she developed pulmonary edema after her spaying op and we never found out what was the cause. I am just dreading having to vaccinate her for rabbis should we leave the country which may happen in near future.


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

Really sad to hear about your story. I don’t think vaccination could still be effective if he’s already having the sickness. Did you research on the net what could be the possible reason why or even research on the similar symptoms?


----------



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just popped in here to say something similar to what Sacremist has said in case anyone ever comes across this thread while searching: I picked up my new cat Millie on Saturday, and towards the end of the journey she started doing the same tongue waving thing as Geoff had done. So clearly him having done this his last two vaccinations wasn't a sign of allergy, it was just stress. So I really do think he must have had an undiagnosed condition. Sorry to hear about your cat , Tochica, I'm not surprised you're reluctant to have boosters again....and the idea of having to vaccinate against rabies is very scary, I have heard some terrible things about that vaccination. But then getting rabies would be pretty horrific so you have to weigh the pros against the cons and do what is best for your cat - it's hard when we all worry so much about our pets though.


----------



## The Cat's Mother (Feb 14, 2009)

I have just come here looking for some advice regarding my cat becoming very ill following his vaccination. Sas was vaccinated on Monday with Tricat and FeLV vaccine. 45 hours later he had collapsed. We thought he was dead. We took him to the vet immediately and he was seen within 45 minutes of him collapsing. He is jaundiced, anaemic, has an enlarged liver and spleen. His red cell blood count was 10% hence the reason for him fainting basically.

He had a steroid injection and red bloods re-done, the count increased to 18%. He is on oral steroids now and will be re-tested on Monday. He was tested for FeLV and FIV (as he was last year when we first had him) and was negative thank goodness. 

He is lethargic, only moving around to change his sleeping position, to eat or to go to the litter although Wednesday and Thursday we had to even carry him there.

I am so frightened of losing him.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The Cats Mother, I'm sorry your puss is so poorly. This is such a difficult topic as there is never an answer as to what makes some cats ill after vaccinations and if there is a connection. How old is he? I wonder if he could already have had an underlying problem, anaemia for instance is very hard to notice until a cat is already quite ill. If he already had a compromised immune system, the vaccination may have made things worse. Personally, I don't let my cats have the FeLV as I have had cats in the past with bad side effects although my two current ones had it before I adopted them but cats react differently. It does sound positive that his red blood count is improving and he is bound to be lethargic until that is sorted out which may take a few days. Keeping fingers crossed he will soon be picking up and will be completely well again.


----------

